# Ban ATL Kush



## gangjababy (Jul 7, 2008)

This guy keeps PM'ing me for seeds and he is harassing other members. It's just getting ridiculous!

Here's some of the PM's:
Private Message: help 




07-02-2008, 12:10 PM 
atl kush





Stranger
*Stranger*
Join Date: Jun 2008​ Posts: 9​ 





*help* 
do you live in ga...i am 19..i was looking for some seeds so i want have to order any 4rm over seas
 ​ atl kush




"u fuck right i sent u that pm....black mafia family...look it up on youtube bitch"

Post Reply 
07-01-2008 03:06 PM*atl kush*








can i buy some kush seed from you  
06-30-2008 08:23 AM*atl kush*








do you have seeds 4 sale


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 7, 2008)

Who else is is having problems with this guy?


----------



## Ravioli (Jul 7, 2008)

Look up the black mafia family on youtube? Say what? What am I missing?


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know I can't make any sense of it!


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 7, 2008)

I am, i reported him about 5 times now... i keep pm'ing him back so i think i am fueling his fire but still dude started this shit.. If he wants to call me kkk/red neck/cracker, what ever i know what i am, i dont need to talk shit over the internet to prove it either...


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh yea, if any mods what a run down of what he is saying in his PM's, you can contact me, I am pretty sure I have received the majority of them...


----------



## mstrymxer (Jul 7, 2008)

fuck atl kush!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 7, 2008)

***************----MODS--------********************

Toss that swine!!!


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 7, 2008)

His latest and greatest threat is that he is paying his "boy" to trace my ip address, likes he's gonna come get me.... 

I wish he would pay me a visit, I love my permit to carry, and i would take self defense to the limit.


----------



## ghengiskhan (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea this fool messaged me twice saying I'm a cracker and fuck me and some black mafia bullshit. I replied, "Yea I am white bitch, deal with it wankster." Anyways, this is just some kid trying to act all hard on the internet, no real gang member would be saying that shit to everyone. Plus "Black Mafia Family" is dead, the last few years they've been raided a shit load of times.


----------



## speedhabit (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a lesson on why kids shouldnt use the internet. And if you think Im talking about anyone specifically you really dont get it.

God, I had no idea who either of you were till you started pissing about on the forums 2 days ago, stop ruining the vibe.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL---LOL-----LOL---------This guy is a "phone thug"---you know the type-----all big and bad over the phone----then when you meet em in person it's a skinny little migit and their like--"uh-----uh-------uh!!!"------you know the type


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea, He is pretty gay...... hopefully this will get taken care of so we don't have to deal with his random illiterate PM's anymore...


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 7, 2008)

Black Mafia Family - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It makes so much sense now, this kid thinks he part of the Black Mafia Family (oh yea, real fucking original name, couldn't think of anything the Italians haven't used? didn't think so) even though the ring leaders were arrested and convicted. This kid tells people to Youtube BMF.... what the fuck? why so we could listen to their shitty artist when they are finally trying to do legit business? Black Mafia Family was (key word was) a bunch of drug smugglers, whats so special, personally i believe people who take illegal drugs (crack) to that level for strictly profit are the worse scum of this earth.... so i am more offended that you called a BMF than a red neck or KKK.....go back to myspace and try and act hard little kid....


----------



## sweetsmell (Jul 7, 2008)

Blahhhhhhhhhhhhh....................................... What a fucking clown.


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah they got taken down on a huge cocaine trafficking ring based out of atlanta, last year I think.


----------



## nemad (Jul 7, 2008)

&#257;&#257;&#257;&#257;, send me some seeds!! im frow white mafia bitchesssssssss!! ....please? or i will kill ya, i have my yellow boy who will do it for me! LOL


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 7, 2008)

nemad said:


> &#257;&#257;&#257;&#257;, send me some seeds!! im frow white mafia bitchesssssssss!! ....please? or i will kill ya, i have my yellow boy who will do it for me! LOL


+Rep hahaha WMB (white mafia bitches)


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow...i'm not racist...but can they EVER come up with something original?....they always steal everyone else's ideas and call it there own, the REAL mafia should be PISSED about some one stealing there partial name.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea I'm Italian and i am pissed.... lol, fucking half ass gangs, come on put some thought into your name, don't just think hmm what color are we?(black) what was that bad ass gang from back in the day?(mafia) oh and what are we?(family)


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet it was the real Mafia that helped take them down...lmao.


----------



## columbinetoker17 (Jul 7, 2008)

man the black mafia family isnt shit and neva will be dont even worry about that stuff just some fake ass wanna be postin that shit ask him where the moon rises and tell me what he says


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 7, 2008)

columbinetoker17 said:


> man the black mafia family isnt shit and neva will be dont even worry about that stuff just some fake ass wanna be postin that shit ask him where the moon rises and tell me what he says


If he pm's me again i will be sure to ask


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Jul 7, 2008)

We all get the point. Hopefully the people who operate rollitup will take care of this swiftly and professionally as they always do. Let this thread. We don't need to bring this kid anymore fame then he has already achieved. ^.^

Peace
Dirty Kid


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 7, 2008)

True... to a point, i dont think this kid has any fame here.... I agree that he doesn't need anymore attention but i disagree with you that we are giving him any fame. If anything we are mocking his claimed ties with BMF and how he is so gangsta he pays his boys to track me down via IP..... thats just a few of the recockulous comments he has gave us to play with......


----------



## panhead (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey now,im in a gang too & im a real tough guy,oh wait................that was a tv show i saw & not my life , im sorry,my real name is Melvin & my mom says i can be who ever i want to be, as long as im in bed by 9pm .


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 7, 2008)

LoL "as long as im in bed by 9am"


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Oh come get me baby!!!*
*I'm waiting for ya*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Hey I LOVE your avatar 420...that is too cute*


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 7, 2008)

seriously though why do ppl come on perfectly good threads like RIU and try to ruin them..............gets on my nerves


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 7, 2008)

Well what's going on here. For starters, I am moving this thread to the support, out of the growing section. 
Has he done this in an open forum?
I can't do anything about pm's, as I have no access ie: privacy issues etc. 
If he is harassing people or offending people in an open forum, please send the links and he can be dealt with by a moderator.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 7, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey I LOVE your avatar 420...that is too cute*



LoL i got rep the last like 3 days for my avatar...... see a chihuahua is a real mans dog  lol j/p he was a ummm lets just call it a relationship mistake....


----------



## potroast (Jul 8, 2008)

Hopefully that's done. Thanks for helping us keep Rollitup a happy place to play. But I can't help comparing this thread to a lynch mob. 

In the future, if someone PMs you something that you don't care for, it's easy to stop PMs from that member by putting them on your ignore list. Go to My Rollitup | Edit Ignore List.

HTH


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 8, 2008)

potroast said:


> Hopefully that's done. Thanks for helping us keep Rollitup a happy place to play. But I can't help comparing this thread to a lynch mob.
> 
> In the future, if someone PMs you something that you don't care for, it's easy to stop PMs from that member by putting them on your ignore list. Go to My Rollitup | Edit Ignore List.
> 
> HTH


thanks dude.........


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 8, 2008)

Lmao Lynch mob..... well atleast it got the job done , i couldn't figure out how to ignore someone so making it public was my only option.


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 12, 2008)

i wish a staff member would juss delete ATLKUSHes account


----------



## GreenSurfer (Jul 12, 2008)

potroast said:


> Hopefully that's done. Thanks for helping us keep Rollitup a happy place to play. But I can't help comparing this thread to a lynch mob.
> 
> In the future, if someone PMs you something that you don't care for, it's easy to stop PMs from that member by putting them on your ignore list. Go to My Rollitup | Edit Ignore List.
> 
> HTH


I'll bring the pitch forks and torches...


----------



## peerow76 (Jul 12, 2008)

this dude is a joke. Im from the area where I saw members from bmf a lot. right now there so far under ground hideing from the law. I don't think he could even handle the time these guys are getting. so why would you be stupid enough to say your bmf. that can be a federal charge by its self. Anyway, bmf was a real gang. very powerful and multi millionaires. them guys had mucho mucho money


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 12, 2008)

peerow76 said:


> this dude is a joke. Im from the area where I saw members from bmf a lot. right now there so far under ground hideing from the law. I don't think he could even handle the time these guys are getting. so why would you be stupid enough to say your bmf. that can be a federal charge by its self. Anyway, bmf was a real gang. very powerful and multi millionaires. them guys had mucho mucho money


THE GAMBINOS would wack the whole bmf


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Wow...i'm not racist...but can they EVER come up with something original?....they always steal everyone else's ideas and call it there own, the REAL mafia should be PISSED about some one stealing there partial name.


hold up. before i tear you a new one, who are 'they' that you are referring to?


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 26, 2008)

Rappers and gangsters that suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2008)

oh okay, my fault....


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol...ok that's good...I didn't need a new one today...already got one torn this morning from the ol'lady...lmao!!!


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 28, 2008)

homegrownboy said:


> Lol...ok that's good...I didn't need a new one today...already got one torn this morning from the ol'lady...lmao!!!


[email protected]'lady


----------

